# Applying for LTC A in Springfield, Mass.



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Just had a question for any police officers in the Springfield, Mass. and/or surrounding areas:

I will be applying for an LTC soon, but although a general LTC class A allows the licensee to purchase high capacity firearms and conceal carry a loaded firearm, I have no desire for conceal carry and strictly only want the class A so that I may competively shoot firearms that Massachusetts has classified as high capacity weapons. [I also collect high value items in my house, which has been vandalized a few times in the past years, so I guess I would like a worst case scenario home defense plan option open for any life threatening situations (emphasis on life threatening and not loss of item threatening)].

I am wondering, if I only desire the above, which I believe would be a restricted class A, how likely would it be that I could obtain this after following all proper procedures for applying for an LTC?

I'm not sure how big of a deal this may be in terms of a "criminal offense", and I know on the application it states that traffic offenses need not be stated on the application, but I did have a minor traffic violation 4 years back in which a police officer gave me a ticket claiming I failed to yield at a traffic light for another car.

[Details wise, I was at a 4-way traffic area in which I had a green light and the opposite road also had a green light, the approaching car that ended up passing through was a good distance away for me to make a left turn to another street, but as I started to turn, the car sped up about 10mph and almost hit me in trying to beat me to the turn. The police officer nearby gave me a ticket for it, and I went to court and fought off the ticket entirely]

Would this traffic incident affect me in my application for an LTC? I have not had any criminal offenses otherwise [no speeding tickets, no DUI, etc].

I also am going to be attending Dental School in the fall and plan to open up my own business a few years down. If for some reason I am denied a LTC, or if that I feel I want CCW, am I correct that I can reapply for a full LTC class A?

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No the traffic violation is of no concern for your Class A.
Depending on the town your only choice may be a restricted Class A as that may be all they offer.
To that end it would be foolish to request one if they offer the ALP version.
If you have ALP and don't want to carry, don't.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If you can get an unrestricted LTC to carry in Ma, get it while you can and NEVER let it lapse and thank the gods they smiled on you.I know of cases where people in some cities and towns go through hell just to get an FID card!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

FID's are actually SHALL ISSUE unless there is a disqualifier.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT said:


> FID's are actually SHALL ISSUE unless there is a disqualifier.


 I know that...and maybe its changed but_ I remember some cities dragging theyre feet issuing them._


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Springfield will not issue LTC A for All Lawfull Purposes. It will be restricted to either Target/Hunting or Protection. And in regards to the Protection issue, you must prove the need for it to be issued as Protection otherwise it will only be issued as target/hunting. I went through this a few years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Just wait until the next immigration reform bill goes through, renounce your American citizenship, then apply for an Alien Machine Gun License from the Feds. You'll get it along with your "Z Visa" in about a week.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Just wait until the next immigration reform bill goes through, renounce your American citizenship, then apply for an Alien Machine Gun License from the Feds. You'll get it along with your "Z Visa" in about a week.


HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHALOLOLOLOOLOOOLLLLLLLHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Just wait until the next immigration reform bill goes through, renounce your American citizenship, then apply for an Alien Machine Gun License from the Feds. You'll get it along with your "Z Visa" in about a week.[/quote
> * Areba Arreba si senor*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Those are typically the cities that don't want anything issued...



justanotherparatrooper said:


> I know that...and maybe its changed but_ I remember some cities dragging theyre feet issuing them._


----------

